# Dish local HDTV webpage misleading



## mlcarson (Jul 4, 2003)

I just looked at the Dish webpage checking local availability and noticed that Michigan was showing the entire state in light green meaning HD/SD availability. Further checking confirmed that northern MI still only had SD locals available. What's the difference in the dark green (SD only) and the light green (HD/SD) if there are whole DMA's not available in HD yet? The DMA I was looking at was DMA 117: Traverse City, MI.

It looks like they're trying to show that 93% of the country has local HD channels available. Either their map is wrong or they're being less than truthful.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

mlcarson said:


> It looks like they're trying to show that 93% of the country has local HD channels available. Either their map is wrong or they're being less than truthful.


In this case, the map is wrong and it may be intentional or not.

It would appear that Traverse City is not currently on the RADAR for HD LIL.

Do you have a full compliment of HD networks represented?

Why does there seem to be two channels for each station? Is this some sort of Northeast versus Northwest situation?


----------



## mlcarson (Jul 4, 2003)

I'm not sure what you're referring to regarding 2 channels for each station. Are you talking about the Traverse City DMA?

ABC: 29&8
CBS: 9&10
NBC: 7&4
Fox: 32&45
PBS: 6&14

If so, it's because the northern MI DMA is so large that 2 transmitters were required to cover the entire area and a lot of repeaters/translators. In my opinion this still doesn't provide very good coverage -- especially since everything went digital. Several of the stations are putting up more towers to try to correct this. For most though, cable or DirecTV is the only reasonable method to get these stations. Dish doesn't seem to care about HD in this DMA yet.



harsh said:


> Do you have a full compliment of HD networks represented?
> 
> Why does there seem to be two channels for each station? Is this some sort of Northeast versus Northwest situation?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

mlcarson said:


> I'm not sure what you're referring to regarding 2 channels for each station.


I asked why "two channels for each station" because I noticed that there are two channels for each station and that is quite unusual.


> Are you talking about the Traverse City DMA?


That was the DMA in question so that's the one I was talking about. The dead give-away that I was talking about Traverse City was the two channels for each station question.


----------



## samsmith (Oct 31, 2009)

i dont find anything misleading on that webpage


----------



## mlcarson (Jul 4, 2003)

They show the entire state of MI including the Traverse City DMA as having local HD available from Dish Network -- this is obviously not the case and is what is misleading. The information being presented is not correct.

With regard to the "two channels for each station" comment -- Dish doesn't list them like that which is why I was confused about Hash's comment.

TRAVERSE CITY ABC-WGTU	29	7150
TRAVERSE CITY FOX-WFQX	33	7153
TRAVERSE CITY NBC-WPBN	7	7152
TRAVERSE CITY PBS-WCMV	27	7156
TRAVERSE CITY CBS-WWTV	9	7151

Locals know them as 29&8; 32&45; 7&4; 6&14; 9&10 respectively. These networks show up on even more different channel numbers depending on exactly where you are located.



samsmith said:


> i dont find anything misleading on that webpage





harsh said:


> I asked why "two channels for each station" because I noticed that there are two channels for each station and that is quite unusual.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

What map are you talking about?

EDIT: NVM, found it.


----------



## butters (Sep 25, 2007)

I have been waiting patiently for Dish to add TC locals in HD as well. Directv has them but I prefer Dish so I haven't made the switch. I can finally get all of the locals via antenna except for 9&10 but it would be nice if I didn't have to bother with OTA. For more info you can check out the Traverse City HD forum at AV Science Forum. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=343350


----------

